# Humb/Lincs 14th July



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi all, who is going to this one?
I am going with one in the British section.

2 weeks to go yet but I am excited (its been 6 months since our last show!). Really looking forward to a day swooning over all those breeds and meeting some like minded crazy cat people. 
Hopefully puss will enjoy it as much as he did the last one, pretty much purr'ed his way through the day! :thumbup:


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

We havnt been out in what seems like ages  will see you there though:thumbup:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

not there this year.. we are at the airdale agricultural show the week after.. only going this year to return all the trophys our selkirk variant won last year...

good luck all anyway.:thumbup:


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi jo im going with my girl its her last show this year as she will be taking some time out to be a mummy,but im there with 2 bsh kittens one is emmas and my mum has her litter mate.They have the same dad as thomas


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

No, sorry, bit far fo me now and am at a much more local show the week after but good luck to everyone


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm stewarding and showing.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Sadly we are not at this show, but good luck to all who enter.............Chris


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Aargh I am so excited and I still have a week to go!
Im not excited because I think we will do well. In fact I really think we will not do well as hes going through a stage where his head looks like it needs to catch up with his body  Quite disappointed as a month ago he looked much more in proportion and Id love another rosette for him 
I have only been to one show before and had such a great day. Having a busy job and a toddler means I dont get many days to myself, so this is a real treat for me. I am literally counting down the days. And its dragging!!!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Plus... I have arranged to meet a Siamese owned by a fellow PF member, very excited about that 
I loves 'meses ...


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

1 day left...have you exploded with excitement yet :yikes:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I really can't be arsed with this show tomorrow. If I wasn't stewarded I'd stay home in the nice dry house!


----------

